# Comcast



## Pheonixx (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, this may JUST be me or my family... or ... my state... BUT ANYWAYS,
A) - The left the wires open on the ground in my old house, literally, destroying my cable. 
B) - The make me pay for everything... even when it's thier fault.
C)- They talk to me like I'm an idiot (which really pisses me off)
D)- My internet was faster when I had DSL
E)- They've somehow corrupted my parents into thinking that they are great
F)- My computers work fine (those stupid humans) and their service sucks
G)- Can't tell you how many times I've gotten my cable shut off by accident. (wrong house...)
H)- All of the comcast technicians have hit on my sister... and no, she still isn't legal yet.

Well, besides all that, they provide alright internet speeds... which... is alright. I miss my old company (Knology I think?). Please beweary of them. They provide minimal service with many headaches. I cannot tell you how many time's I've had to yell/scream/cuss to get my service fixed, and personally, I think there is a personal vendetta against my family via the state because the problems just seem to follow us. First it was the fact that I lived on an air force base and all the wires are old, then (after 3 of our houses were condemned) we sorta believed that... Then, we moved off base to a high-end neighborhood and we got a better connection on base. Mainly because our phone worked on base. If it works for you, great, but please... What service works amazingly?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

so far its just you. you a ******* or live in a ******* state. havn't had the problem yet. I like comcast. WOW sucks. (wide open west) that service is bad. they jack the price up more then comcast when they said they would not. + the sales guy that came to my house got mad when we signed up to late so he lost his points. thats WOW im talking about. COMCAST is fine here for now


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 18, 2007)

Heh, Im not in the right state to be in a ******* state, and.... I'm far too... intelligent (?), and northern (lol), to be a *******.


----------

